# 2012 IBC Chapter 19 Errata Blues



## Phil (Jun 15, 2013)

The errata for chapter 19 of the 2012 IBC is confusing  http://www.iccsafe.org/cs/codes/Errata/2012I-Codes/2012IBC/2012-IBC-19.pdf . There are two sets of errata to section 1905.1.9. After spending some time this morning  trying to sort this out, I think both errata modify the same section of original code independently. The later errata only changes the indentation of a paragraph as shown in the original code. While the first errata changes the ACI code referenced and changes the year of ACI 318 code referenced and changes the section numbers referenced to be consistent with ACI 318-08. First, you need to mark-up your code book with changes in the second errata, then make the changes based on the first errata. This is not intuitive for me. I thought that the second errata should modify the first errata.

I do not know why the ICC decided to change the code reference from ACI 318-11 from ACI 318-08 for this section only. The original 2012 IBC replaced the entire text of the ACI section in question. Why did they not leave it at that, rather than have the code reference two different editions of ACI 318. Where they infringing upon ACI's copyrights?

Friday afternoon, I sent an email to the ICC to see if they can send me the full text of amended code. Hopefully, this will confirm my assumption. It should not be this difficult to sort out the intent of the errata. I have more experience with California Building Code. But, they mail replacement pages, so there is no confusion as to how the code should read.


----------



## Phil (Jun 15, 2013)

Sometimes I am too critical and take things literally. But this errata modifies a portion of ACI 318-08. However, the code does not reference ACI 318-08, it references 318-11. Section 1909 says to use ACI 318 not 318-08 for this part and 318-11 for that part. What tells you to replace section D3.3 of ACI 318-11 with section D3.3 of ACI 318-09 as amended?

Also, the amended section of ACI 318-09 has an exception referencing ACSE 7 section 13.4.2. Is this ASCE 7-05 or ASCE 7-10? Section 13.4.2 had substantial revision. The exception makes more sense if it references ASCE 7-05. Section 13.4.2 of ACSE 7-10 just references ACI 318 and requires post installed anchors to be prequalified for seismic (already a requirement in a different section of ACI 318-11).

And, sorry for some grammatical error in my previous post.


----------

